# Walter White, Alpha Male?



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Could Walter White from Breaking Bad be classed as an Alpha Male?

If so, why?
If not, why not?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

There's a difference between alpha male and just being badass


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

He's an embittered sociopath who hates and resents the women in his life and that's what all people who self identify as "alpha males" on the internet are, so yes.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

No, he is a pushover nice guy who got pushed too far... Not your typical Alpha male who wouldn't be pushed around to begin with.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

My own synopsis of Walter White.

He is a badass, no denying that.

However:

He dosnt actually attract any women into his life. Jesse Pinkman is more of a Ladies man than Walter.
Even his wife isnt that great and she cheats on him.
The guys who come into his orbit, he does not lead or inspire them. In fact he drives them away with anti-charisma. And then they generally end up dead.
Not to mention just messing everything up.

I would say he is a victim of a shitty life though.

Kids not listening to him in class (he lets them)
Boss at carwash treating him like shit (he lets this happen)
Kids from school only pay attention to mock him at the car wash.
Then the handjob and ebay birthday present from his wife. Even later in the show, its not that she finds him attractive (neither does her sister, neither does Lydia, hence he attracts no women into his life), its just she realised he is a badass and he subdues her.

But all in all he isnt Alpha, never was, never will be.

In regards to his purpose in life: Sure he has one, but he is not aligned. He claims it is for his family but he gathers that much wealth, he cant even do anything with it. He cooked meth as it was his calling, he dosnt realise or accept that until it is too late.

Social Skills: He has none, he is swamped with negativity (understandable) and as previously said if anything he has anti-charisma. All he has is intelligence and brains and a lot of ambition, but he is a social retard.

As much as I would like to start a post on Jesse I wouldnt even know where to begin with that f**k-up.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

johnson.han.3 said:


> No, he is a pushover nice guy who got pushed too far... Not your typical Alpha male who wouldn't be pushed around, to begin with.


That I would say is the truth.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

He's a beta male who became an alpha. Then he lost his mind.


----------



## MadinCheshire (Jun 25, 2017)

i still don't understand what "Alpha male" means , realy 

having power/control over other males ? maybe leadership?

being stronger/morepowerfull than other males ? 

some sort of Champion ?

strong will ?

is it even male concept or female observation ?

edit: 
being the main source of population ?

surviving longer ?


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

He's a survivor and a badass. I think the 'Alpha male' concept is subjective.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

MadinCheshire said:


> i still don't understand what "Alpha male" means , realy
> 
> having power/control over other males ? maybe leadership?
> 
> ...


Im going by the purest meaning



> how hot are the women he can attract,
> how strong is that attraction for him,
> and how many of those women find him attractive.
> Do men follow him and aspire to be like him


Answer in all cases is no, even Jesse dosnt really follow him, Walt just plays him like the tool he is.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Cheveyo said:


> He's a beta male who became an alpha. Then he lost his mind.


I dont think he lost his mind, he just didnt realise his life purpose. It was not to provide for his family like he initially stated. He reached that goal quite a while before the end.


----------



## MadinCheshire (Jun 25, 2017)

Caveman Dreams said:


> how hot are the women he can attract,
> how strong is that attraction for him,
> and how many of those women find him attractive.
> Do men follow him and aspire to be like him


i allways thinked that this was a result of being alpha ahahahahahahhaah


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

No, he was generally very pathetic.


----------



## Naiara (Jul 7, 2017)

At the beginning of the show, he is portrayed as someone caring with an unhappy, mediocre and relatively difficult life, but he ends up being an utterly manipulative and completely misogynistic guy who emotionally and physically abuse everyone in his life, even when he has already achieved everything he wished for. I do not remember all the details but, in my opinion, the Walter White we know in the first episode has little to do with the Walter White transformed by Heisenberg, so I guess it depends on who we are talking about and also what we understand by 'alpha male'.


----------

